# Supercheap auto weird 10%



## chips29 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oil on special for $43.12 down from $71.88.

When I add in my blue rewards code for 10% off it takes it off the original price of $71.88 so you end up paying more if you use uber code :thumbup:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one cares about Australia. Go put some shrimp on the barbie


----------



## chips29 (Dec 10, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> No one cares about Australia. Go put some shrimp on the barbie


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> No one cares about Australia. Go put some shrimp on the barbie


You got a big one on your barbie ...no need to blow your own trumpet :wink:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Sandhills said:


> You got a big one on your barbie ...no need to blow your own trumpet :wink:


Wtf does that even mean


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Wtf does that even mean


Go finish your Groats 'n' Oats.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Wtf does that even mean


What ever the fook u want it to


----------

